# Looking for a short term flat in Lisbon



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I absolutely need to find a fully furnished flat in Lisbon for less than 500 eur./month and with a private ADSL/wifi access which is absolutely necessary for my work (I'm a freelance webdesigner).

I would need such an accommodation during only 3 months.
Size isn't important as long as it's clean and shops are close enough by walking distance.

The problem is that I don't know where/how to search.
I'm good at French and English but I can't understand portugese at all.

Knowing this, could someone let me know what would be the best solution for me? Are there popular websites where I could post an ad or find flats to rent for people like me?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Sleida,

I don't know how you will go about getting adsl without opening up a contract, anyway here are a couple of apartments for you to consider. 
I do not have any connection to the apartments or the website, so cannot help beyond this. If you need to contact them I can help you with your Portuguese.
Good luck
James
Casa.Sapo - Portal Nacional de imobiliário - Imobiliárias, Apartamentos, Vivendas, Quintas, Herdades, Escritórios, Terrenos, Garagens, Lojas e imóveis de luxo em Portugal, Angola, Cabo Verde ou no Brasil
Casa.Sapo - Portal Nacional de imobiliário - Imobiliárias, Apartamentos, Vivendas, Quintas, Herdades, Escritórios, Terrenos, Garagens, Lojas e imóveis de luxo em Portugal, Angola, Cabo Verde ou no Brasil
More here
Casa.Sapo - Apartamentos - Lisboa


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks James,

Unfortunately, opening up a contract can't be an option since they must be yearly contracts if I understand well.

The internet access is a very big issue for me because I make my living on the internet.
No internet = no salary 

3G plans aren't an option either because they are technically limited for my work.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Some may have access, or would an internet cafe not be an option?


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, internet cafes aren't an option because I work almost all day long and also because I need calm and concentration for programming work and when clients contact me via voip as well.

The site casa.sapo never states whether or not an accommodation has ADSL.
I knew this website before and even contacted 2 different owners in english but of course I didn't get any reply.

I've also posted two ads in ocasiao.pt both in English and French but never got contacted by anyone. I don't see what else I could do 

Anyway, your help is highly appreciated.
Thanks again


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Casa.Sapo - Portal Nacional de imobiliário - Imobiliárias, Apartamentos, Vivendas, Quintas, Herdades, Escritórios, Terrenos, Garagens, Lojas e imóveis de luxo em Portugal, Angola, Cabo Verde ou no Brasil
This one has a contact for an agency. Give them a call see what they offer. I would be very surprised if they don't speak English.


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, I've just sent an email to janelasdelisboa.pt in French and English.
I'm not optimistic but let's see what happen.
Thanks gain


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you don't have any luck, come back and tell me and I will try to investigate more for you.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Casa.Sapo - Portal Nacional de imobiliário - Imobiliárias, Apartamentos, Vivendas, Quintas, Herdades, Escritórios, Terrenos, Garagens, Lojas e imóveis de luxo em Portugal, Angola, Cabo Verde ou no Brasil
This one offers you internet. It may be just an office though, you will need to email them.


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, all the emails I sent got ignored 
I wonder why there is so little information filtering out of this country ... it's like I'm trying to get infos from North Korea! 

Is the internet well developped in Portugal? I mean, web searches lead to very little result.
Looks like you can't get anything useful if you don't speak Portuguese


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am having the same problems as you are. I keep finding suitable properties for you but the price is a huge problem. Some are asking for 100 euros a night!
If you could go out into the suburbs, you may stand a chance, but right in Lisboa centre is going to be difficult.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Room to rent in Townhouse in Lisbon, Lisbon 5 bedroom 2 bath furnished Townhouse posted by Owner for 300 per month. Room 950730.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Room to rent in Apartment in Lisbon, Lisbon 3 bedroom 1 bath furnished Apartment posted by Owner for 350 per month. Room 777949.


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Then, apart from Lisbon, what other places would you recommend?
The problem is that I don't want to stay in a dirty/unsecure/ugly suburb.
I would like to experience the typical portugese atmosphere/scenery without losing an arm in the process  
Any idea?

Edit : 
I just saw your above posts (thanks for that!) but unfortunately they are for shared flats which I would like to avoid.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why does it have to be Lisbon? Can it be an outlying area? For your budget, it is going to be hard to find you everything you want. I realise you are not asking for the earth but you are asking to stay in a capital city for less than 500 euros a month and that is going to be difficult.


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

As I said above, I'm open to other areas.
So, instead of Lisbon, what other interesting areas would you recommend for my budget?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I realise you aren't keen on a house share but if you want the internet, I can't see any other way on your budget.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Apartamentos, Quartos & Garagens aluga-se, Lisboa


----------

